# Feedback on solid conditioner bar recipe



## neonstudy (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi! I'd like to make a solid conditioner bar. I bought 3 ingredients from BB for this:
Btms- 50 
[FONT=&quot]DL-Panthenol 
Cetearyl Alcohol 
Plus I have various oils and butters for soapmaking.

I have this as my first trial recipe. Do you have any feedback about the percentages? Anything I should add?
[/FONT]64%   BTMS   50   19.2       g
10%   Cetearyl   Alcohol   3       g
5%   cocoa   butter   1.5 g
      5%   avocado   butter   1.5       g
5%   shea   butter   1.5 g
      5%   argan   oil   1.5       g

      5%   DL-Panthenol   1.5       g
1%   Vitamin   E   0.3   g


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 11, 2017)

My recipe is fairly similar to yours, but adjusted to suit my fine, wavy, shoulder length hair. My last batch or two have included hemisqualane (not squalane -- hemisqualane) as a silicone alternative to help detangle and reduce combing force. It works really well and I also find it adds softness and helps reduce frizziness. I use panthenol at 2%, but the suggested usage rate is 1% to 5% so your 5% is reasonable. I use a little less fat to avoid weighing down my fine hair, but 20% total fat might work really well for medium to coarse hair. I also use a preservative (phenonip). The surface of the bar basically becomes a lotion when it gets wet, and I want to discourage microbial growth.


----------



## neonstudy (Dec 13, 2017)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 13, 2017)

I've never made a hair conditioner bar, so I can't help with your recipe but if you scroll down to the bottom of this page, you'll see links to other threads on the subject. Good luck!


----------



## amd (Dec 13, 2017)

Zany, you can't see the links in the mobile app


----------



## navigator9 (Dec 14, 2017)

neon, if you search for the thread on frizzy hair, Dee Anna's recipe is there. I've tried it, it's both easy and really nice! And it doesn't have a zillion ingredients, so that adds to the appeal.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 14, 2017)

Gosh, I'd forgotten I shared the recipe here. Thanks for the reminder, Navigator. Here is the thread: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?p=650020


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 15, 2017)

amd said:


> Zany, you can't see the links in the mobile app


Awwww, too bad, so sad. :cry:


----------

